# TV an PC (HDMI) - geht nicht



## Cento (7. April 2010)

Hallo erstmal,

habe ein kleines problem mit meinem pc (Windows 7, Geforce xfx gtx 275 , Mainboard - Crosshair 2 formula )

(Der HDMI ausgang ist on-board) 
Ich habe mir den Led Tv 6000 von samsung gekauft und wollte darüber zocken und filme gucken, hdmi kabel gekauft , den fernseher mit mein rechner verbunden, aber nichts (kein Signal) dann habe ich den fernseher mit den laptop von meiner freundin angeschlossen und da geht es . Muss ich irgendwas einstellen an mein Pc.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier helfen da ich schon am verzweifeln bin.  danke schon mal für ideen und tipps


----------



## akaEmpty (7. April 2010)

du nutzt doch gar nicht deine onboard-grafik. d.h. sie ist deaktiviert. wenn du deine grafikkarte ausbaust und  deine onboard-grafik nutzt (treiber installieren), funktioniert auch der  onboard hdmi ausgang.

wenn du willst, kannst du  ja mal posten welches motherboard du hast, dann kopier ich dir die entsprechende passage aus der anleitung.

ich hab auch ein mobo mit onboard-hd-grafik, daher weiß ich, dass sich diese nicht  zusammen mit einer grafikkarte nutzen lässt. alternativ kannst du dich aber mal nach 'nem hdmi-adapter umsehen. ich weiß nicht, ob es die adapter für beide richtungen gibt, oder nur "von hdmi auf dvi". wenn's auch andersrum geht,  kannst du damit deinen pc via hdmi am tv anschließen.

grüße!


----------



## (@ze) (7. April 2010)

Servus und Wilkommen!

Versteh ich das richtig - du hast den Monitor an die Onboardgrafik angeschlossen?

Du mußt ihn schon an die GTX anschließen. Falls die kein HDMI-Ausgang hat, lag doch
bestimmt ein DVI/HDMI Adapter dabei.

mfg


@akaEmpty:    Zwei D.... , ein Gedanke zur gleichen Zeit.


----------



## akaEmpty (7. April 2010)

jepp... aber mal ehrlich, ist es wirklich soviel mehr aufwand, mal in die anleitung  zu schauen, als gleich hier reinzuschreiben und sich wohlmöglich vorher noch zu registrieren?


----------



## (@ze) (7. April 2010)

Komischerweise frag ich mich jetzt aber, wo er seinen alten Moni angeschlossen hat.

Sei ihm verziehen, dafür ist Das Forum doch da!


----------



## akaEmpty (7. April 2010)

das war ein typischer irrglaube, hdmi nutzen zu können, nur weil's auf'm mainboard ist, ohne zu wissen,  dass der ausgang an die onboard-grafik gebunden ist.

entweder hat  er's ohne monitor versucht, oder er hat den monitor (wahrscheinlich) an der grafikkarte.


----------



## Cento (7. April 2010)

Ich habe mein tft an der graka und da wollte ich mein tv nutzen um filme zu gucken etc. (also 2 gleich bilder auf tft und tv ) hmm aber trotzdem danke für die schnelle antworten 

aber eine kleine frage habe ich noch. Ist die qualität schlechter wen ich ein adapter nehme von dvi zu hdmi


----------



## (@ze) (7. April 2010)

Jetzt versteh ich, dieser besagte Samsung ist ein TV-Gerät und den möchtest du als 
2.Gerät am PC anschliessen.

Über DVI, ebenso wie HDMI liegt ein digitales Signal an, davon wird die Bildqualität keinesfalls schlechter.

PS.:  Selbst Blueray´s (wenn Laufwerk vorhanden) kannst du darüber schauen, da der DVI-Ausgang deiner GraKa  die nötige Entschlüsselung (HDCP) unterstützt.


----------



## Cento (7. April 2010)

Also ich habe gerade mein Tv an pc angeschlossen per dvi, klapt supper aber das Bild ist nicht so schön wie per hdmi es ist so blass . Schwarz ist nicht schwarz und das Bild flackert. Also muss ich mir ne neue graka hollen


----------



## (@ze) (7. April 2010)

Um Gottes Willen !!     Deshalb brauchst du keine neue GraKa.

Wie lang ist denn das Kabel? Vielleicht zu lang und billig.
Erstmal die Stecker auf richtigen Kontakt kontrollieren.
Im Nvidia-Treiber mal das neue Gerät erkennen lassen, oder - und mal PC neustarten.
Dann hat ja der TV-Samsung bestimmt auch noch Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.


----------

